# Game #19: @ Nets 12/2 (Result: W, 117 - 101)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (13 - 5)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* @ *









*New Jersey Nets (0 - 17)*




















































*Devin Harris | Chris Douglas-Roberts | Treton Hassell | Josh Boone | Brook Lopez*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #19: @ Nets 12/2*

Please don't lose this Mavs...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Game #19: @ Nets 12/2*

Ugh, games like these always worry me.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: @ Nets 12/2*



Ninjatune said:


> Ugh, games like these always worry me.


Hey NT!

How have you been? :cheers:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #19: @ Nets 12/2*

Dallas won 117 - 101. we scored 49(!!!) points in the second quarter. Good game by the Mavs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: @ Nets 12/2*



edwardcyh said:


> Hey NT!
> 
> How have you been? :cheers:


How have YOU been?


----------

